# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Bear down chicago bears

## HuffDaddy

I want to learn to play Bear Down Chicago Bears in time for the Superbowl. Does anybody either have a bluegrass recording of it, or maybe some tabs?

----------


## a12

I used to play in a group that played this every summer when the Bears practiced in Platteville WI.
I had the sheet music for it and had many of the players
autograph the copy.
I don't know where it is now and all those players are long 
gone.

----------


## a12

I did find it.

You can make out Jim Harbough, Maury Buford and Steve McMicheal autographs. 
I don't recall who the others are.
I attached page 1

----------

